# the most unique pet name you came up with



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just wondering what is the most unique or far fetched dog or cat name you came up with for a pet? 

i had two my first one was for a cat when i got her she was an abandoned kitten less then a month old i thought she was a he so i named it thomas once i found out it was a girl i named her thomasina

thomasina had manny litters one litter was the cutest white and gray fluffy kitten i wanted to keep it so i called it Mr. flueburt come to find out he was a she so i called her Mrs. flueburt instead.

so what wacky names have you came up with?


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well my first ever puppy was a rat terrier chi mix and I called her Pyro. She was obsessed with fire. Seriously if you lit a lighter or had a cig. she would snatch it from you and take off. We had to blow the pilot lites out on the stove cause she would jump up there and try to bite the little flickers!!


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

One of our females is named Sophira. My step dad chose it out of some dragon book, Eragon I think. Since she was about 7 weeks old, she has always took off running as hard as she could, and would jump up like she was trying to fly or something. She's getting close to 8 months old now and still does the exact same thing, except her flights last about 6-8ft at 2ft high now, lol. We just call her Sophie though.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

At one point, I really wanted to name a dog after a vegetable I didn't like, such as Onion or Pickle. Couldn't go through with it, though.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Passenger said:


> One of our females is named Sophira. My step dad chose it out of some dragon book, Eragon I think.


I've read 2 of the the 4 book series of Eragon, and the name is actually Saphira, cool name for a female :thumbsup: especially if she's blue, because the dragon was blue, great book, but I digress, hahahahaha.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Nes, you're such a nerd. LOL.

I think Nestor is a pretty unique name.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

NesOne said:


> I've read 2 of the the 4 book series of Eragon, and the name is actually Saphira, cool name for a female :thumbsup: especially if she's blue, because the dragon was blue, great book, but I digress, hahahahaha.


 I love that name too! LOL They just had the movie on the scifi channel. A variation of it been on my list of possible names for my next pup for awhile .


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

People always giggle at the names I come up with...

Tutu (Falin's Princess Tutu)
Nacho (OFK's Up A Notch)
Motordog (Falin's Cocky Motor)

I just hate to go to a show and have someone else there with the same call name, makes things so confusing!

My favorite name ever and favorite dog ever was named Groovy. lol

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I had a bird named *Pickles* and one named *Bananas* and then my most recent was *Monkie*


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My husband got a lab mix from the pound when he was 8 wks old and named him Holmes...aka Homey. He lived to be 16.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I had a pit/boxer mix named 'Six Guns'


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

my brother gave me his cat whose name originally was snowball. but i changed it too banana. :]

and we had a pure breed choc lab whose name was Chewbacca...Chewy for short.

oh. and a kitten named oddball :] ears and tail was grey. everything else was white.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, everyone already knows my Sweet Pea and Snow Pea....
My boy is named Guapo, Taco sometimes cause I spit it out faster. And my Bandogges name is Raven, when ever the heck I get her card she will be registered as Quoth The Raven (thx Carriana).


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

*walliducci aka ducci* the name came from me and my sister named a gator key chain walliducci just playing around and when we got ducci we did not know what to call him so we started to call him walliducci until we picked his real name which is wrath but everyone calls him walliducci me myself i call him either one he listens to both here are some more names but i wont tell the story behind them
silky-cat 
shadoma frerret
rowen-dog
sage-dog
nightmare-dog
cha-lolo-cat
hades-frerret
chocolate sin-cat
teck 9-bird
ganon-cat
volvagia-cat


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My mom would put a lot of thought in names so I have done the same.

Cats-
Alimyhea ( broken down it is A light in my heart)
Wildhearts Chala
Chanda ( after the chandaleir)
Mirage ( you can see her but can't touch her)
I have had a lot of kitties but those are ome of the names

Goats
Amada ( love)
Nara ( near to me)
Benoi ( the name Rachel gave to her son Joseph before she died)
Bardo ( first dark son)

Dogs 
Mikado ( a title for kings)
Chalice Ra'el ( my cup of everthing)
Montag ( german for monday)
Dariha ( russian for treaure)
DaVinci ( after the artist)

Having a recue I have had lots of animals and I think they all had great names.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

All my animals are named after somebody. the town drunk, the trailer park guy and even the police chief. my cats are Earl, George, frank[cause he's a "cool cat"],pete,louis and rufus. 
My dogs are eddie, lucy, Champ, Elmer, Bella, bob, riley, Betty and stickey bud. 
yeah thats all of them 6 cats and 9 dogs


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

I got a cat named Turkey(found on thanksgiving) 
SRT-he made alot of noise with little power (if you dont know its a car)
Socket-RIP-dont ask dont know
Askem-Kumho(pronounced coo-moe)-Online (forgot who gave it,I think it was Sydney) he would be askem but my 3 year old says it ALL wrong and it sounds like bad words so he is Kumho after the tires because he has a few spare tires(fat rolls)


----------



## D1RT (Sep 11, 2008)

I used to have a pit named Zion Marley cuz my girl at the time loved her some Bob Marley. My dogs name now is Tipsy because she has a small white tip on her tail and her origianl owner was an alcoholic so he thought it was just the coolest name ever! LOL I also have a cat named Jitsu...short for Ninjitsu because shes a ninja...sneaking around and jumping out of nowhere all the time.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> Well my first ever puppy was a rat terrier chi mix and I called her Pyro. She was obsessed with fire. Seriously if you lit a lighter or had a cig. she would snatch it from you and take off. We had to blow the pilot lites out on the stove cause she would jump up there and try to bite the little flickers!!


OMG! my best friend has a bulldog (chubbs is his name) that lil' sucker HATES anything with a flame! and he does the same thing..he will just go flying thru the air just to get that flame. they have tried to correct him..but you know bulldogs..hard headed doesn't even start..(dont get me wrong..i luv chubbs to death..he's a sweetie) he just has a obession prb. and it sux tryin to lite fireworks too he doesnt' hate..he just goes after all flames! *laughs*


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmmm I dunno about creative but heres some names I came up with growing up all the way up til now.

Cats

Amber Ranee - black female
Cosmo - 1/2 domestic 1/2 bobcat black male
Kali - 1/2 domestic 1/2 bobcat calico female
Oreo - black & white female
Kitty - black and white female
Socks - black and white female

Dogs

Crazy Cody - miniature poodle
Sindy - miniature dachshund
Sandy - miniature dachshund
Skyla Big Baby Blues - Border Collie/Rotweiler/Blue Heeler/GSD mix
Prissy the Wonder Pup - 1/2 Rotweiler 1/2 APBT/Lab mix
Sugar N Spice - half white face UKC reg cinnamon colored APBT
Krypton 
Blu Hpnotiq
Jack Daniels
Black Orchid
Rough N Rowdy


Birds

Poppy 
Molly
Ember


Rabbits

Squirt
Jezzabell
Razz
Prince
Snow White
Precious

Guinea Pig

Rodney

Horse 

Phillippe (pronounced Phil-eep-pay)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am very into unique or uncomon names.

I have had 
Money-APBT
Dumae-APBT
Stack House- APBT...I didn't name him tho
Mushu Moo- Apbt
Booger- Rott
Muhamud Gehud Ahh Dirka Dirka Dirka- APBT
Jackamo- APBT
Slim- APBT
Rosita Nickita Chiuhaua- Cat
Kamakazi- APBT
Bojack- APBT
Curry- Rat
Manson- Rat
Golden Pig- Guinea pig
Peep- Cockitiel
Wyatt Herb- Cockitiel
Puff Good - Cockitiel
Yin and Yang- Guinea Pigs
Cera- APBT



My Aunt has a dog named D.O.G LOL Pronounced De Oh Ge



My next male dog will be Optimus Prime LMAO!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

*Digger:* After the toy "Digger The Dog" kids could pull it around by a sting.

*Spike:* It just sounded Punk Rock

*Kaos:* After the evil spy network on Get Smart. We had to hide the fact that we had a dog from my girlfriend mom at the time.

*Chopper:* After the cartoon Wheelie and the Chopper Bunch

*Tweak:* After the character on South Park. She makes the same weird sound as that kid.

*Lux:* Named after Lux Interior of the Cramps. The greatest freak in the music industry.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my husband named our savannah monitor Daktyl


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Kat&Kumho said:


> I got a cat named Turkey(found on thanksgiving)
> *SRT-he made alot of noise with little power (if you dont know its a car)*
> Socket-RIP-dont ask dont know
> Askem-Kumho(pronounced coo-moe)-Online (forgot who gave it,I think it was Sydney) he would be askem but my 3 year old says it ALL wrong and it sounds like bad words so he is Kumho after the tires because he has a few spare tires(fat rolls)


hey now i have an SRT4 and its pretty quick...my husband made some adjustments to it


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, I went through a condiment phase where the top 3 names on my list were Pickle, Mustard an Onion. What made this doubly weird is that I don't eat pickles, mustard or onions.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

My boys name is Snickers, the first time the breeder brought him around to socailize him we were all "F**ked up" and had the munchies so we grabbed some Snickers and this lil guy feel asleep on a left over one as a pillow almost, looked so cute we just called him Snickers as a joke, but when the breeder finally caved in and let me get this guy I couldnt change his name. SNICKERS!! YAY!!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ive never heard loco used  until now lol but i plan to get two more dogs doowwnnn the road and these are the names i wanna use. i wanna get one more apbt or bully and a huskey or german sheperad(sp)


akya is a tweeked version for nakia (for the huskey or german shep.)
zyedco or zye/zyedi for short (for the apbt or bully)


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

well nothing too special, but i have never seen or heard of another dog with the same name as mine.

Papo.. means jowels/double chin in spanish.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm unsure what kind of dog I will get next time but it will be a girl if I get one in the next year or so. Mikado hates most boys. I have the name Illusion picked out. If I did get a another APBT a blue one I want to name her Delta.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would say my boy Bags... all he use to do as a pup was tear up the trash bags! so thats what I called him.... lol


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well some of the names aren't too special but here they are.

Missy-My sisters and moms APBT/Patterdale terrier mix. Was one of those just because names.

Pee Wee- My Iguana R.I.P he was very little when I got him, but he soon out grew his name. He died around August of this year when I started high school.

Princess- Gerbil, I called her that because of her "demanding" personality.

And my next will be an Ambully boy and his name will be Swagg as in style or the way one carries his or her self.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

My daughter had a gerbil named honeybump, cuz I never could remember its stupid name of honeybear, I had to changed her name to hannaible when she ate her mate!


----------



## Xdime99 (Nov 27, 2008)

My friend names her palmeranian Moose.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

When I was younger I got my first cat and called her "Fuscia Purr-Leeza", don't know where it came from but it was the first thing that popped in my mind when I saw her, lol. Dogs I have had were--

Two Step
Dosie Doe
Misfit
Outkast
Ruff Ruff
Snickle Fritz
and now "Nevaeh" which is Heaven spelled backwards.

Misfit and Outkast earned their names because they were in a box on the side of the highway and the box was marked puppies. We picked them up and gave them the names that suited them the best. They were some awesome mutts.

Oh and I had a pit pup that I had picked out of a litter, well at 1 week old the father of the pup attacked it and so the byb didn't want the pup and called me and said it was dying so I rushed over there and there was a puncture wound to the head and cheekbone and it was yelping bloody murder. I didn't have any money at the time so I stopped the bleeding and bottled fed the fella, and patched up the puncture wounds. He couldn't close his mouth for 9 days and I thought I was gonna lose him. I named him "Victim" because he was a victim in many ways. Well, he lived and has been such a wonderful non DA pitty. When I moved here to California 4 years ago, I couldn't bring him so he is now in a happy home with my grandmother who loves him to death and he takes care of her wonderfully!


----------

